# Hello from Norwich



## yan (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Everyone, Newest new member from Norwich here









Although I have been drinking coffee for a long time it was only this summer that I really got turned on to good quality coffee. Purely by accident I had a flat white from a local roaster (Frank and Earnest) whilst at a music festival. They were talking to the people in front of me about how they were so busy the day before that they had sold out early and so were literally up all night roasting beans! Anyway the coffee was delicious and I immediately joined the queue to buy another... I think I had six or seven that afternoon. I spent more time queuing for coffee than I did watching bands...

As I live in Norwich I am lucky to have several very good coffee shops nearby. Costa, Starbucks.... No I am kidding, seriously though Norwich does have some good coffee. If you ever in Norwich then I recommend trying Strangers, Littlehaven, Kofra, & The Little Red Roaster. If anyone else from Norwich has any recommendations, i'd love to hear them from you.

I am yet to buy a machine and grinder for home use, which is what has recently led me to this forum. I think I am leaning towards a Rancilio Silvia and a Mignon grinder to get me started on this new adventure. But before then there is still lots to read and learn and there is a chance that I may change my mind again, as I have many times already in the past few weeks since I decided to take the plunge.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. There are a few folk from Norwich on the forum.

As soon as you get some kit check out smokey barn? A roaster based in Norwich and I think if you contact him you're able to collect and maybe grab a drink as well!

So many good roasters around the country though, so it's hard to choose where to spend your monies.

You'll also find plenty of people happy to share advice and often more if you have questions etc


----------

